# Putting an Oak Jamb in an open doorway



## MSU Fan (Feb 25, 2011)

So I might not be using the right terms to describe this, but my wife and I decided that we are going to paint our kitchen and living room two different colors.  We have an open doorway in between the two at the moment.  We want to add an oak jamb (surround?) to the doorway so that there is a break between the two rooms and it will look more complete to paint the rooms 2 different colors.  

At the moment, the "jamb" is painted drywall.  My question is, should I remove the drywall in the jamb before I add the oak surround, or just add the oak.  Also, if someone has a link to a DIY walkthrough on this, I would appreciate it...


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 25, 2011)

Just leave the opening as it is, and trim around it. If you need to add a piece of wood or plywood to build out the opening to attach the trim, just nail or screw right through the sheetrock.
Have fun.
Here is a link,Window and Door Trim Casing Installation - The Home Improvement Web Directory


----------



## MSU Fan (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks.  I understand about the trim (casing), it's more about the additional Oak jamb that I am questioning.  Perhaps this illustration will help!  Do I opt to leave the existing drywall in (left diagram) or remove that drywall and replace with the oak (right diagram)...?  Or doesn't it matter and it's all personal preference?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 25, 2011)

Leave the drywall in. It makes for an cleaner line for paint and it is an easier finish where the two meet. 
Trim is usually installed over drywall in most cases anyway.
Have fun.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 25, 2011)

For a 2x4 wall you would use 4 1/2 ' stock and the corner bead on the drywall corners will make this bigger. By leaving them in you will likely have to have your wood cut to fit.
I would take them off, but it doen't really mater.


----------



## MSU Fan (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I can cut the wood myself, which I plan to do anyway, so I appreciate all the comments!


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Mar 2, 2011)

One thing I would add is that if you think you might want a door in
the opening at some time in the future you should make the finished opening
width  match a standard door width: 30", 32", 36", etc. I have added doors
to these cased openings a number of times over the years and it is much 
easier if the original carpenter was allowing for a future possible door.

If no door is in the offing I think I would probably leave the drywall and corner
bead in place and cut down on the dust factor a little bit....Always keeps the Mrs
happy!

Good luck!


----------



## MSU Fan (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks - no door plans in the future at all for this entryway.


----------

